# Tivo cancelled the ,#401 dial prefix?



## Schmike (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey guys, 

I have a series 1 with a lifetime subscription and have been using the ,#401 dial prefix to get my daily call downloads for a couple of years via a Turbonet card. Before that, I had my Tivo plugged into the phone line.

Two weeks ago, the ,#401 prefix stopped working. The Tivo tried to connect, and then printed "service unavailable" after about 60 to 120 seconds. 

Since the ,#401 prefix wasn't "officially" supported, I switched back to the phone line (by erasing the ,#401 setting) last week and got a successful update after a couple of tries. It's somewhat inconvenient, but, hey, if that's the way Tivo thinks I should get my updates, there's not much I can do about it.

This week, I can't even get my updates via the phone line anymore. The Tivo connects successfully, syncs the time, starts the download and then, after about 10 minutes prints "Call interrupted". 

Has anyone else experienced this? I wonder if Tivo is trying to get rid of old lifetime subscribers this way.


----------



## GlennL (Mar 1, 2005)

I can't tell you why it isn't working for you but I can confirm that the ,#401 prefix is still working for me as of yesterday at 5:38 PM.


----------



## philwojo (May 16, 2004)

I just got the ,#401 to work on Friday and it has been working for me today as well.

Phil


----------



## Schmike (Jun 15, 2002)

Thanks for confirming that it still works, I just tried again and pulling the data in via the ,#401 setting and the Turbonet card worked fine. Phew!

What's strange is that the phone pull seems to be severly broken. I've tried it about 15 times over the course of the day, and while it would typically connect ok and start downloading, after 10-15 minutes of busily transferring data, it would abort with "Call interrupted". 

I just hope my Turbonet card will keep working ...

Thanks again for your post, it really helped!


----------

